# Constipated Hedgehog



## carrottop10 (May 22, 2010)

We have a hedgehog that has not done any stools for a day and a bit, any suggestions?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Try feeding him/her some plain canned pumpkin.


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've heard letting them soak for a bit in warm water seems to help.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

What do you normally feed?


----------



## carrottop10 (May 22, 2010)

Feed him on cat food.
Have tried the warm bath so far no show
Tried to get canned pumpkin cant find anything been told squash is ok


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Butternut squash seems to be one alternative, another is Sweet Potato baby food. Keep an eye on the hedgehog, make sure he is drinking water and if he is not eating, you're going to have to syringe feed him baby food. I'm dealing with my Vera currently, she's still weak but is drinking and eating on her own, but hasn't become regular yet.


----------



## carrottop10 (May 22, 2010)

hi herbert is drinking and eating ok his bowl is always empty in the morning so will try him on the squash and see what happens. have also heard that a little olive oil may help?


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Any improvement?


----------



## carrottop10 (May 22, 2010)

Hi we gave him some olive oil in his food and the next morning we had some success and he has been ok since. He is eating and running around so he seems ok. 
He is a totally blind hedgehog so does come out in the day, which is understandable as he probably cant tell the difference!!!! Bless him


----------

